# Got lead ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://gov.ca.gov/docs/AB_711_2013_Signing_Message.pdf


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe it will be good for ammo companies. Will they banner copper next? Seems like silliness to me. I don't thin other steel shot for waterfowl is a bad idea though.

Fun fact.... Romans used lead to line their aqueducts. Also to season food! That might explain this....


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like your new profile pic, Geoff. LOL

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

come on sg

lets see you use that for your profile pic

i dare ya, i double dare ya,i double dog dare ya lol


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

You know the jackwagon animal rights people would raise a point from the 1800S. Really? If that's all you got to stand on just give up. Lol. Hunters used lead for.years and the populations have always.grown. don't let the "studies" scare you to use more expenive ammo AND OR not hunt!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Geoff that looks like a Snookie. There is no season for that.


----------



## swamppanther (Feb 26, 2010)

Who would have thought! Wonder which states will be next? How long till Washington crowd takes it up?

in·fringe
[ in frínj ]

1.disobey or disregard something: to fail to obey a law or regulation or observe the terms of an agreement
2.encroach on somebody's rights or property: to take over land, rights, privileges, or activities that belong to somebody else, especially in a minor or gradual way

Tea anyone!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll have some tea also..........


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

unsweetened ice tea for me please


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------

